
Email Active Content and Smart Contract: The new digital decentralized economy - youpsla
https://at.appinmail.io/3aDnFzTio1w5K9p66bjyVr
======
Hasknewbie
Interesting idea. Feedback:

* You need to get yourself a decent copywriter. I could tell you were French within a couple of paragraphs. Based on the French version of your site, you're an established team and not two guys working out of a garage in Ukraine (where that kind of shortcoming could be excused), so the poor level of English comes off as lazy.

* Your page is broken on mobile (Android/Chrome). The rightmost columns and the graphics are partially off-screen.

Also that kind of submission would fit in the "Show HN" category, where it
could get you better coverage.

~~~
youpsla
Thanks a lots for your feedback. We'll work on that.

Regards again

